# Purina Pro Plan



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

This is what Bertie is being sent he with. Obviously I will keep him on this if its agreeing with him but just wondered what the general feeling is on this? Is it good quality? I haven't a scooby about dog food?!


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi this was recommended by our vet and trainer so we swapped to it pretty much straight away. We have also tried Barking heads but our little Flo didn't seem too keen. She has been in good health (touch wood!) and has a lovely coat so we are happy with it!
Good luck with your pup


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thats what the breeder we are using feeds her dogs. I plan on switching our pup to Blue Buffalo, EVO, Natural Balance, Nature's Variety, NurtiSource, Orijen, Wellness. Don't know if our dog will like all those. But plan on trying to have a large selection of foods for him to eat, plus put him on raw. The link below is about Purina.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-pro-plan-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Thats what the breeder we are using feeds her dogs. I plan on switching our pup to Blue Buffalo, EVO, Natural Balance, Nature's Variety, NurtiSource, Orijen, Wellness. Don't know if our dog will like all those. But plan on trying to have a large selection of foods for him to eat, plus put him on raw. The link below is about Purina.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-pro-plan-dog-food-dry/



Hi Kim, are you planning on feeding ALL these feeds? Chopping and changing between feeds can cause a sensitive upset tummy. I would just pick one brand and stick to it, it is best for your puppy.


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link - not a good read. Flo arrived on Beta, didn't like Barking heads, got tear stains from Burns and isn't keen on fish! Pro plan sensitive she loves mixed with cooked chicken.
Any suggestions welcome please I would be happy to swap when she moves off the puppy food???
Andrea


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a good read is it Andrea. Thing is though do my want to upset their little tummies all the time do we. 
When would the time be right what age could I change foods and how?
Thanks.


----------

